# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Pagezimi ne Frymen e Shenjte

## i krishteri

- ç'eshte Pagezimi ne Frymen e Shenjte(çdo te thote te jesh i Pagezuar ne Frymen e Shenjte)?

- Kur Pagezohesh ne Frymen e Shenjte(si dallohesh qe je i pagezuar ne Frymen e Shenjte)?

- Perse sherbeu ne veprat e apostujve e folura ne gjuhet e panjohura kur Pagezoheshin ne Frymen e Shenjte?

- a sherben Pagezimi i Frymes se Shenjte per shpetimin?

te gjitha keto pyetje i bera per te gjithe vellezerit dhe motra e krishtere qe bazohen me Fjalen e Perendise.

te tjeret nese eshte e mundeshme do te deshiroja qe te shikonin dhe mos te nderhyjne pa patur ndonje baze biblike ne ato qe nderhyjne..

me respekt nga vellai juaj ne Krishtin

i krishteri!!!

----------


## ABIGAIL

i KRISHTERE SI E PESOVE TI KETE??? :shkelje syri:

----------


## i krishteri

nuk kuptova ate qe do te thuash..

----------


## marcus1

> _Postuar më parë nga ABIGAIL_ 
> *i KRISHTERE SI E PESOVE TI KETE???*


Moter, mire se erdhe. Kemi kohe pa te pare ketej nga anet tona. Mua me ke munguar dhe shpresoj se edhe te tjereve.

Shpresoj te jesh mire nga te gjitha anet, dhe per me teper ne Krisht.

Ta leme :shkelje syri:

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

O vella une besoi shume ne zote dhe per kete prandaj e kam bere edhe nje tatuazh ne krah eshte nje kryq shume i bukure un thejsh besoi dhe kaq flm Dj^Gabriel

----------


## i krishteri

A deshiron te kesh nje mardhenje me Zotin i dashur mik?Une si mik te keshilloj qe ne fillim te pranosh Jezusin ne jeten tende si Zotin dhe shpetimtarin tend personal(nese nuk e ke bere) dhe pastaj fillo te lexosh perdit Fjalen e Perendise(BIBLEN) dhe pasi ta kesh lexuar lutju Perendise qe te te tregoj ate qe do te te thote me ate qe sapo lexove...tani ndoshta te ngjajne shume keto gjera por nuk jane asgje ne krahasim me ate qe Jezusi beri per ty "Te deshi me teper se veten e vet duke dhene jeten e vet ne kryq per ty"!

Une do te lutem qe Zoti te behet Zoti yt personal dhe te behet shpetimtari yt personal..

me respekt nga i krishteri!!!!

----------


## honzik

po mjft se na merzite shko bohu prift dhe shko ne kishe dhefole per fene.se keshtu si flet ti lert e poshte dhe bibla se lejon.fene mbaje per vete mos ja trego tjereve.ti ke qef qe ne shqiperi te kete probleme fetare me duket.ti qeke bin ladeni i shqiptareve.

----------


## i krishteri

problemi yt eshte se ke ngaterruar temen e forumit sepse je ti ai qe nuk duhet te flasi ne kete menyre...
Une e di qe ti je i varfer shpirterisht por do te ishte me mire te lexoje me vemendje shkrimet dhe pastaj do te kuptoje...

nejse une do te lutem per ty qe Zoti te te hapi syte e zemres...

Zoti te bekofte

----------


## ABIGAIL

Pershendetje nga ana ime te gjitheve!

LIVEINT pershendetje edhe mua ma ka marre malli. Shpresoj tja kesh kaluar mire me festat. Te uroj nje Vit te Ri te bekuar nen hirin e Perendise.

Te fala Abigail.

----------


## Jesushaus

Pagezimi ne Frymen e Shenjte eshte krejtesisht biblik, por nga shume te krishtere keqkuptohet.


Atëherë m`u kujtua fjala e Zotit që thoshte: "Gjoni pagëzoi me ujë, por ju do të pagëzoheni me Frymën e Shenjtë".

----------


## Albo

*Pagëzimi* 

Misteri i pagëzimit, është një nga shtatë misteret e Kishës së Shenjtë Orthodhokse. Gjatë këtij riti të lashtë, një fëmijë i Zotit (i rritur apo foshnje) ndriçohet ose lind përsëri, por kësaj here në mënyrë shpirtërore në Familjen e Krishtit. Gjithashtu, ai është larë mistikisht prej mëkatit dhe merr një jetë të re hiri. Pagëzimi është dorëzimi shpirtëror tek Krishti, Drita e Botës (Joani 1:9).
Çdo pagëzim është një besëlidhje, është një dhiatë ndërmjet Zotit dhe njeriut. Zoti premton të jetë Ati ynë, dhe ne premtojmë të jemi bijtë e tij. Edhe në të kaluarën Perëndia ka bërë Dhiatë me Noen, Abrahamin, Moisiun dhe me të tjerë. Nëpërmjet pagëzimit Zoti afrohet dhe dëshiron të bëjë një besëlidje me çdo person që vjen në botë. Pagëzimi kërkon një përgjigje personale nga i pagëzuari i rritur dhe nga foshnja kur ai të rritet. Ai nuk është një ritual magjik, që hap automatikisht dyert e qiellit. Pa një pranim personal pagëzimi mbetet vetëm një "formë", një rit pa kuptim. Hiri që Perëndia dhuron gjatë misterit duhet ta gjejë të hapur zemrën e besimtarit, që të mund të hyjë e të japë fryte. E theksojmë përsëri, që Hiri i Perëndisë nuk i bën dhunë vullnetit të lirë të njeriut; varet nga ne ta pranojmë apo ta refuzojmë atë dhuratë. Si qenie të lira, ne jemi të përgjegjshëm për veprimet tona dhe për këtë arësye ne do të gjykohemi.
Kisha Orthodhokse praktikon pagëzimin e foshnjave pa pritur moshën e arsyetimit, si një shenjë të dashurisë së Perëndisë ndaj njeriut qysh prej lindjes së tij. Etërit e Kishës këmbëngulin për pagëzimin e foshnjave. Shën Grigor Teologu, duke ju drejtuar nënave të krishtera thotë: "A keni një fëmijë? Mos i lini kohë demit të rritet. Le të shenjtërohet ai në foshnjëri dhe qysh nga fëmijëria t'i kushtohet Fryrnës. Apo mos i trembeni vulës nga shkaku i dobësisë së natyrës, si ata zemërdobëtit dhe besëpakët? Por Ana, madje edhe para se lindte Samueli, ja premtoi atë Zotit, dhe menjëherë mbas lindjes e përkushtoi atë për rrobën e shenjtë, pa patur frikë nga dobësia njerëzore, por duke besuar në Perëndinë". Të pretendosh që dikush duhet të arrijë moshën e pjekurisë dhe të arsyetimit dhe fillimisht të besojë para se të pagëzohet (siç arsyetojnë shumë grupe protestante), do të thotë të bësh Hirin e Perëndisë, në një farë mënyre, të varur nga inteligjenca e njeriut. Këtu duhet të theksojmë që nunët kanë një përgjegjësi të madhe para Perëndisë. Nunësia nuk duhet të merret me mendjelehtësi. Çdo nun do përgjigjet para "gjykatores së trembshme të Krishtit", për humbjen e shpirtit të të pagëzuarit nga shkaku i indiferencës apo neglizhencës së nunit.

*Shpjegimi i Misterit*. Veprimet e shumta të kryera gjatë misterit të pagëzimit në Kishën Orthodhokse nuk janë forma të zbrazura pa kuptim. Krishterimi është jetë. Çdo veprim në misterin e pagëzimit shpreh se çfarë po bën aktualisht Krishti nëpërmjet këtij misteri.

*Shenja e Kryqit*. Prifti bën shenjën e kryqit mbi trupin e atij që po pagëzohet. Kjo përsëritet disa herë gjatë misterit. Kryqi është shenjë e fitores dhe që u jep arratinë demonëve. Në të kaluarën skllevërve u vihej një shenjë, siç edhe bagëtive sot, për të treguar se kujt i përkasin. Shenja e kryqit tregon që ne i përkasim Krishtit.

*Vënia e emrit*. Qysh nga momenti që fëmija vjen në kishë vihet theksi në individualitetin e tij. I jepet një emër nga i cili ai dallohet nga fëmijët e tjerë të Zotit. Kjo shpreh besimin tonë që fëmija ka dinjitetin e tij personal para Zotit dhe Kishës. Krishterimi është për unitet dhe jo për uniformitet. Kisha nuk është një grumbull qeniesh anonime, një turmë, por është bashkimi i individëve të lirë, pa dëmtuar personaliten e askujt. Çdo njeri është një individualitet i parërsëritshëm. Perëndia nuk bën kopje as ka krijuar robotë, por person, të cilët kanë individualitetin e tyre dhe vullnetin e tyre të lirë për një dialog personal apo kolektiv me Perëndinë.

*Kazani i pagëzimit*, është "Barku Hyjnor" nga i cili ne rilindim shpirtërisht si fëmijë të Perëndisë. Gjithashtu, simbolizon dhe tipifikon arkën e Noes, dashurinë, faljen, dhe pajtimin e Zotit me njeriun, duke i dhuruar shpëtimin nëpërmjet Jisu Krishtit.

*Nuni*, nëpërmjet veprimit të Shpirtit të Shenjtë nuni bëhet në pagëzim "At Shpirtëror", sepse Shpirti është mbi mishin. Kështu, nunët bëhen më të afërt me fëmijën e pagëzuar se sa prindërit e tij natyralë. Nunët në pagëzim bëhen garantë tek Krishti, që femija do të rritet dhe edukohet në besimin e krishterë orthohoks. Për këtë, ata janë përgjegjës para Perëndisë. Kisha preferon një nun dhe një nune për çdo shpirt të pagëzuar. Por, megjithatë edhe një nun orthodhoks është mjaft për një djalë dhe një nune orthodhokse për një vajzë.

*Egzorcizmat*, lutjet e para, janë një formë e shkurtër, por e veçantë egzorcizmash, bërë për të "përzënë çdo frymë të ligë dhe të ndyrë që fshihet dhe ka bërë fole" në zemrën e atij që do të pagëzohet. Pastaj, duke u kthyer me fytyrë nga "Perëndimi", që përfaqëson errësirën, injorancën dhe të keqen, nuni mohon Satanain, Princin e errësirës, "dhe gjithë engjëjt e tij, dhe gjithë veprat e tij, dhe gjithë shërbimet e tij, dhe gjithë krenarinë e tij".

*Bashkimi me krishtin*. Mbas mohimit të Satanait të gjithë kthehen me fytyrë nga "Lindja", burimi i dritës, diturisë dhe mirësisë dhe nuni pohon publikisht bashkimin e tij me Krishtin. Diellin tonë të Dritës dhe të Diturisë, i cili vjen tek ne nga "Lindja e të Lartave"!

*Besorja*. Mbas pohimit të bashkimit me Krishtin thuhet Besorja, si simbol i besës për të krishterët orthodhoksë. Duke thënë nuni Besoren rrëfen besën e vërtetë në Zotin Krisht.

*Heqja e rrobave*. Nga të gjithë krijesat e Zotit, vetëm njeriu vesh rroba, si shenjë e natyrës së tij të rënë dhe mëkatare. Prandaj heqja e rrobave të katikumenit (atij që do të pranohet në familjen e Krishtit) është simbol i zhveshjes së njeriut të vjetër (Adamit) dhe jetës së tij mëkatare (Rom. 6:4, 6), si dhe heqjes së fletëve të fikut (Gjen. 3:7), është simbol i heqjes së petkut tonë të mjerimit dhe përgatitjes për t'u veshur me petkun e lavdisë (Gjen. 2:25).

*Lyerja me Vajin e Shenjtë*. Vaji i Shenjtë është vaj ulliri i pastër e i bekuar dhe është përdorur kryesisht në lidhje me shërimin Hyjnor dhe me Shenjtërimin. Eshtë shenja e dukshme e hirit dhe shërimit të trupit dhe shpirtit; restaurimi i shëndetit dhe falja e mëkateve (Mark. 6:13, 16:18; Jakovi 5:4). Ky vaj gëzimi është dhurata e Shpirtit të Shenjtë dhe simbolizon mëshirën e Perëndisë. "Ju keni të lyer prej Shenjtit, dhe i dini të gjitha... dhe të lyerët që muartë nga Ai mbetet ndër ju! (Joani 2:20, 27)

*Uji i Shenjtë ose Uji i Bekuar;* Nga Uji i Bekuar vijnë shumë të mira. Uji i Pagëzimit është ujë i pastër i bekuar dhe që përdoret kryesisht për qëllim bekimi, pastrimi, shëndeti dhe shenjtërimi. Ata që zhyten në Ujin e Shenjtëruar me besë fitojnë pastrimin dhe shenjtërimin e shpirtit dhe trupit, shërim nga vuajtja, faljen e mëkateve dhe çdo gjë që duhet për shpëtimin dhe jetën e pasosur. Nëse njeriu nuk lind prej uji dhe prej Fryme, ai s'mund të hyjë në Mbretëri të Perëndisë! (Joani 3:5)

*Zhytja e triherëshme*. Zhytja në ujë konsiderohet nga Kisha një porosi e vetë Krishtit. Bëhet tri herë (1) "Në emër të Atit, (2) dhe të Birit, (3) dhe të Shpirtit të Shenjtë!" (Mat. 28:19). Zhytja e trefishtë simbolizon varrirnin e treditshëm të Krishtit, dhe siç Krishti u ngjall nga të vdekurit ashtu edhe i porsapagëzuari ngjallet në jetën e re. (Rom 6:4, 11).

*Misteri i Mirosjes së Shenjtë*, është forma më e lartë e vërtetimit për atë që është pranuar në Besimin e Krishterë Orthodhoks. Personi i porsapagëzuar lyhet me Miron e Shenjtë (Një përzierje vaj ulliri me erëra dhe parfume) ... e cila është "Vula e Dhuratës së Shpirtit të Shenjtë". Në thirrje prifti lyen me miro personin që po miroset dhe nunët përgjigjen "Vula"!

*Qethja*. Mbas Mirosjes, prifti pret tri tufa të vogla flokësh nga koka e porsa të pagëzuarit, si shenjë e mirënjohjes për bekimet e bollshme që janë marrë nëpërmjet Misterit të Pagëzimit. Mirosja dhe Kungata e Shenjtë janë dhurate dhe sakrifice për jetën e re në Krishtin, që sapo ka filluar.

*Veshja e re*, që tradicionalisht është gjithmonë e bardhë dhe që shpreh pastërtinë e shpirtit të porsapagëzuar, simbolizon jetën e re dhe të panjollëshme që merret nëpërmjet pagëzimit. Eshtë një zakon i lashtë i cili shpreh transformimin e madh të atyre shpirtrave që janë veshur me Krishtin: "Sa u pagëzuat me Krishtin u veshët (Gal 3:26-27). Kungimi është marrja e Trapit të vërtetë dhe të panjollshëm dhe Gjakut të çmuar të Krishtit në formën e bukës dhe të verës. I porsapagëzuari dhe i porsamirosuri merr kungimin e tij të parë dhe prej kësaj kohe ai bëhet një anëtar i plotë i Kishës së Shenjtë Orthodhokse dhe është një me Krishtin, dhe nëpërmjet Krishtit është bërë pjesëmarrës në jetën e pasosur.
Eshtë zakon që nunët e sjellin fëmijën e pagëzuar në Meshën Hyjnore për tre të Diela radhazi mbas pagëzimit, për të marrë Kungimin e Shenjtë.

*Qirinjtë*. Simbolizojë Dritën e përjetshme të Krishtit dhe i kujtojnë të porsapagëzurit që duke filluar prej tani ai duhet të përpiqet të shkëlqejë në virtut dhe pastërti me vepra të mira. Qirinjtë e ndezur tregojnë besën tonë në ndriçimin që ajo bën nëpërmjet këtij Misteri në shpirtin e porsa të pagëzuarit. Pra personi i pagëzuar bëhet fëmijë i dritës... duke kaluar nga errësira në dritë (Thes. 5:5).

*Procesioni rreth Altarit*. Nunët dhe i porsapagëzuari, duke mbajtur qirinjtë ndezur në duar, vijnë rrotull Altarit tri herë, në nderirn të Shën Trinisë. Për më tepër, ky procesion paraqet ecjen para të porsapagëzuarit me Krishtin: për të treguar që fjalët dhe

*Leximet nga Shkrimi i Shenjtë*. Leximi nga Apostulli është letra e Shën Pavlit dërguar Rom. 6:3-11, ku shpjegohet në mënyrë të qartë dhe të saktë kuptimi i Pagëzimit në dritë e Krishtit të Ngjallur. Leximi i Ungjillit është nga Mat. 28:16-21, i cili lidh autoritetin që i është dhënë Isuit "në qiell dhe në dhe", me urdhërin e madh të Krishtit dhënë nxënësve të tij. Në këtë urdhër Krishti vetë ka diktuar formulën për pagëzim: "Në emër të Atit, të Birit dhe të Shpirtit të Shenjtë.

----------


## Albo

*Mirosja*

Misteri i Mirosjes kryhet menjëherë mbas atij të Pagëzimit, mbledhur të dy në të njëjtin rit. Kryerësi i misterit, peshkopi apo prifti lyen me Miron e Shenjtë të porsapagëzuarin, duke bërë shenjën e Kryqit në vetull dhe në sytë, në hundë, në buzë, në të dy veshët, në kraharor dhe në duart e këmbët; dhe në çdo lyerje thotë: "Vula e dhuratës të Shpirtit të Shenjtë". Ky mister kryhet gjithashtu tek ata që vinë nga komunitetet heretike dhe duan të bashkohen me Kishën. Fjalët që shoqërojnë misterin "Vula e dhuratës të Shpirtit të Shenjtë" tregon rëndësinë dhe efektin e saj. Eshtë a) akti kulmor i të Qenurit i Bashkuar rne Kishën, konfirmimi apo vula e bashkimit; dhe b) Vula e Fuqive Hir-dhënëse të cilat janë dhuraar për forcimin dhe rritjen në jetën shpirtërore.

Shën Qipriani shkraan, "Ata që janë pagëzuar në Kishë janë vulosur nga Vula e Zotit sipas shembullit të pagëzuar, të cilët u pranuan nga Pietri dhe Joani nëpërmjet vënies së duarve dhe lutjeve (Veprat 8:14-17)... Ajo që atyre ju mungonte u plotësua nga Pietri dhe Joani... Kështu është edhe me ne... Ata janë bërë të përsosur nga vula e Zotit. "Etër të tjerë të Kishës e quajnë mirosjen "Vulë", "Vulë shpirtërorë", "Vulë e jetës së pasosur", "Konfirmim", "Përsosje", "Kulmim", etj.

Shën Efraim Siriani shkruan: "Me anë të vulës së Shpirtit të Shenjtë vulosen të gjitha portat brenda shpirtit tuaj, me anë të vulës së lyerjes vulosen tërë pjesët e trapit tuaj". Shën Vasili i Madh pyet: "Si do të luftojë engjëlli juaj për ju, si do t'ju ruajë nga armiku, nëse ai nuk do të njohë vulën?... Apo nuk e dini që engjëlli vrau të parëlindurin në shtëpitë e atyre që nuk ishin vulosur? Një thesar i pavulosur vidhet lehtë, një dele e pavulosur mund të merret lehtë nga të tjerët". Ky mister është quajtur gjithashtu "dhuratë e Shpirtit", "mister i Shpirtit", "simbol i Shpirtit", etj.

Misteri i Mirosjes shenjtëron organet e ndijimit, d. m. th., të parët, të dëgjuarit, të prekurit, shijimin dhe nuhatjen. Vula e Shpirtit të Shenjtë është "firma" e Perëndisë në krijesën e Tij të re. Ashtu si një artist mbasi përfundon një tabllo të bukur vë nënshkrimin e tij në të, ashtu edhe Perëndia na vulos, vë nënshkrimin e Tij mbi ne mbas pagëzimit për të treguar që ne jemi krijesa e Tij e re.
Si shtesë për të plotësuar pagëzimin dhe për të na pregatitur ne për luftën shpirtërore, shën Qirili i Jerusalemit i shton një tjetër dimension Mirosjes, atë të zgjimit të ndijimeve shpirtërore: "Së pari ju jeni lyer në ballë, për t'u çliruar nga turpi që njeriu i parë solli mbas mëkatit, për t'u çliruar krejtësisht që të mund të bëheni të aftë të sodisni lavdinë e Perëndisë me ballë lart, si në një pasqyrë, pastaj jeni lyer në veshët për të dëgjuar misteret hyjnore; pastaj hunda për të nuhatur parfumin hyjnor dhe që të mund të thoni: Ne jemi aroma e dashur e Krishtit. "Por Mirosja jo vetëm plotëson Pagëzimin, na pregatit për luftën shpirtërore dhe na zgjon ndijimet shpirtërore; ajo është gjithashtu një thirrje për t'i shërbyer Zotit tonë. Vula është gjithashtu një shenjë e rekrutimit në ushtrinë e
Tij.

Etërit e shenjtë të Kishës e lidhin fjalën "krishterë" me fjalën "krezmim" (mirosja). Chrisma dhe Christos në greqisht do të thonë "lyerje" dhe "i lyeri". Shën Qirili insiston që vetëm lyerja e brendëshme me Shpirtin e Shenjtë mund të na bëjë ne të krishterë. Sepse kur Shpirti i Shenjtë "derdhet" mbi shpirtet tona ne bëhemi "Krishtëra" (të lyer) me të vërtetë. Ai vazhdon, "Ai (Jisui) u zhyt në lumin Jordan dhe mbasi lëshoi aromën e hyjnisë së Tij në ujërat, Ai u ngrit prej tyre dhe Shpirti i Shenjtë ndriçoi mbi të... Në të njëjtën mënyrë edhe me ju, mbasi dilni nga kazani i pagëzimit ju jepet miro (lyerja), tipi i asaj që ishte lyer Krishti, që është Shpirti i Shenjtë". Në pagëzim Zoti vjen të pastroj njeriun nga mëkati fillestar dhe nga skllavëria e Satanait. Pastaj fillon aspekti pozitiv i shpëtimit nëpërmjte Mirosjes së Shenjtë. Ena e larë dhe e pastraar nga pagëzimi mbushet me praninë e Shpirtit të Shenjtë dhe bëhet një krijesë e re, (2 Kor. 5:7) dhe një tempull i Shpirtit të Shenjtë. Kështu Mirosja plotëson dhe perfeksionon pagëzimin. Shën Ambrozi thotë: "Në këtë mister ju merrni vulën e Shpirtit të Shenjtë për të Plotësur dhe Perfeksionuar punën e nisur tek ju kur lindët përsëri në kazanin e pagëzimit".

Ditën e Rushajeve Kisha u lye për misionin e saj hyjnor ndër njerëzit, d. m. th., të vazhdonte në botë shërbesën shëruese, predikuese dhe shenjtëraese të Krishtit. Atë ditë Shpirti i Shenjtë erdhi e banoi tek apostujt, duke i mbushur ata ine fuqine dhe diturinë e Perëndisë, dhe duke i bërë të aftë të predikonin Krishtin me guxim. Ajo që i ndodhi Krishtit në Theofani dhe Kishës ditën e Rushajeve, ndodh në jetën e çdo pjesëtari të trapit me anë të Mirosjes që bëhet mbas pagëzimit Pagëzimi dheMirosja nuk janë të ndara në Kishën Orthodhokse sepse njëri është pagëzim me Ujë dhe tjetri pagëzim me Frymë. "Me të vërtetë, me të vërtetë po të them, në mos lindte njeriu prej Uji e Fryme, s'mund të hyjnë në mbretërinë e Perëndisë". (Joan 3:5) Të dy pagëzimet qëndrojnë së bashku. Nëpërmjet misterit të Mirosjes ne pagëzohemi me Shpitin e Shenjtë siç Krishti në Theofani dhe Kisha në Rushajet Theodori i Mopsuestias shkruan: "Sapo ju ngriheni nga uji ju jepet një rrobë e pastër dhe e bardhë. Eshtë një shenjë e jetës së re që ju do jetoni si bij të ngjalljes... Pastaj ju shkoni tek peshkopi për të marrë vulën përfundimtare e cila plotëson dhe përsos inicimin tuaj dhe ju fuqizon me dhuratat e Shpirtit të Shenjtë. Kështu që ju ndiqni shembullim e Vetë Jesuit, i Cili u pagëzua në Jordan që ta bënte pagëzimin një burim shenjtërimi për ne. Kur Ai u ngrit nga ujërat Shpirti i Shenjtë zbriti dhe qëndroi në të në formën e pëllumbit". Porsa ne dalim nga uji i pagëzimit, i njëjti Shpirt i Shenjtë zbret mbi ne nëpërmjet rnisterit të Mirosjes. Shën Qirili i Jerusalemit thotë: "Kur uji lan ******, Shpirti i Shenjtë vë vulën e tij mbi shpirt, që me zemrat tona të pastruara shpirtërisht dhe me trapet tona të larë të mund t'i afrohemi Perëndisë. Ti pra, që po zbret në ujë, mos rnendo vetëm thjesht për ujin, por me anë të veprimit të Shpirtit të Shenjtë po merr shpëtiniin tënd: sepse pa ato të dyja, ujin dhe frymën ju nuk mund të bëheni i përsosur".
Mirosja është pjesëmarrja në lyerjen e Krishtit nga Fryma mbas Pagëzimit të Tij. Ashtu si në pagëzim ne marrim pjesë në vdekjen dhe ngjalljen e Jisuit, kështu në Mirosje ne marrim pjesë në lyerjen e Krishtit nga Shpkti i Shenjtë. Mirosja është përmbushja e pagëzimit siç Rushajet janë për Pashkën. Ne të marrim Shpirtin e Shenjtë i Cili do na bëjë të aftë të jetojmë jetën e Perëndisë në të cilën kemi lindur nëpërmjet pagëzimit.

Mirosja është misteri me anë të cilit trapat tanë janë bërë tempuj të Shpirtit të Shenjtë. I tërë është lyer, vulosur e shenjtëruar si një tempull, d. m. th., sytë, hunda, buzët, veshët, kraharori, duart e këmbët. Ashtu siç Kungiini është Darka e fundit personale, edhe Mirosja është Rushaja personale: ardhja personale tek njeriu e Personit të tretë të Hyjnisë, Shpirtit të Shejtë,siç erdhi tek Apostujt ditën e Rushajave (ditën e Pentekostisë). Peshkop Kalistos Ware shkruan: Çfarë ndodhi tek të krishterët e parë ditën e Rushajave, ndodh gjithashtu tek secili nga ne në Mirosjen... I porsa pagëzuari, fëmijë apo i rritur shënohet nga prifti me Miron e Shenjtë në ballë,sy, hundë, gojë, veshë, kraharor, duar e këmbë duke thënë: "Vula e dhuratave të Shpirtit të Shenjtë". Kjo është për secilin nga ne një Rushaje personale: Shpirti, i Ciii zbriti tek apostujt në mëryrë të dukshme në gjuhëra zjarri, zbret mbi ne në mënyrë të padukshme, por jo me më pak fuqi e realitet. Secili bëhet një "I lyer" një "Krisht", sipas ngjashmërisë së Jisuit, Mesias".

Mirosja është misteri me anë të së cilit ne jemi "dorëzuar" (hirotonisur) ne bashkësinë e besnikëve. Ashtu siç kandidati për priftëri merr Shpirtitn e Shenjtë nëpërmjet dorëzimit për ta ndihmuar atë për të kryer detyrat e shërbimit të tij, ashtu edhe çdo i krishterë orthodhoks i pagëzuar "dorëzohet" në Trupin e Krishtit nëpërmjet Misterit të Mirosjes. Mirosja na jep fuqinë dhe hirin për t'u bërë nxënës të Jisuit në botën e sotme, për të ndërtuar së bashku mbretërinë e Perëndisë dhe për të qenë pjesëmarrës të përgjegjshëm në jetën e Kishës.
Shën Ambrozi shkruan,"... Lyerja (Mirosja) mbas pagëzimit ju shenjtëron ju që të jeni pjesëmarrës në priftërinë e besnikëve. I tërë trupi i Kishës është lyer për të kryer një funksion priftëror, për të afruar një sakrificë shpirtërore lavdërimi, ashtu siç shën Pietri na thotë në letrën e tij të parë. "Po ju jeni një racë e zgjedhur,një priftëri mbretërore, një komb i shenjtëruar", llaus që fitoj Perëndia, që të rrëfeni mirësitë e atit, që u thirri juve nga errësira në dritën e tij të mrekullueshme" (I Petr. 2:9)... Të gjithë ju... jeni lyer nga Shpirti i Shenjtë për të marrë pjesë në mbretërinë e Perëndisë si edhe në priftërinë e besnikëve.

Miro që përdoret në misterin e Mirosjes përbëhet nga vaj ulliri përzier me ballsame të çmuara dhe parfume. Në fakt receta për përgatitjen jepet në librin e Egzodit (Egz. 30:22-25). Me këtë vaj të parfumuar Moisiu leu vëllanë tij Aaronin në priftërinë e lartë sipas urdhërit të Perëndisë. Përpara lyerjes Aaroni u la në ujë. Me këtë vaj të krishterët janë lyer si një "popull mbretëror". Aroma e Miros paraqet aromën e Frymës që mbush të gjitha gjërat. Shën Qirili i Jerusalemit shkraan: "Mos mendoni që MIRO është diçka e zakonshme. Ashtu si buka e Meshës mbas invokimit të Shpirtit të Shenjtë, nuk është më bukë e zakonshme, por trapi i Krishtit, Kështu edhe Miro e Shenjtë nuk është më e zakonshme... mbas epiklesis, por HIR i Krishtit, bërë i efektshmën nga Shpirti i Shenjtë, me anë të pranisë së hyjnisë së Tij".
Mbas shenjtërimit nga patrikët apo kryepiskopët e kishave të ndryshme autoqefale të Enjten e Madhe të çdo viti, miro dërgohet nëpër enoritë lokale për t'u përdorar mbas pagëzimit nga priftërinjtë.

Shenjtërimi i Miros duhet të bëhet nga një peshkop. Shenjtëria e veçantë e miros si enë e pranisë së Shpirtit të Shenjtë, shihet edhe në faktin që ajo mbahet tërë vitin në altarin e shenjtë së bashku me Kungatën.
Një gjë tjetër që dallon miron nga vajërat e tjerë përdorur në adhurimin orthodhoks, si shtesë për bekimin sakramental, është fakti që ajo ëshë parfumuar ine bimë aromatike.

Në Perëndim, ndarja e Mirosjes nga Pagëzimi ndodhi rreth shekullit XIII. Ajo kryhet në moshën 7 vjeç dhe bëhet vetëin nga peshkopi dhe vetëm në vetull, ndërsa në kishën e Lindjes lyerja me miro bëhet në vetull, sy, veshë etj.
Përveçse në misterin e mirosjes, miro është përdorur gjithashtu edhe në disa raste të jashtëzakonshme. Kështu në shenjtërimin e një kishe lyhen me miro altari i shenjtë ku do të kryhet Misteri i Trapit dhe Gjakut të Shenjtë të Kishtit si dhe muret e Kishës. Në të kaluarën në një rit të veçantë lyheshin me miro kur kurorëzoheshim perandorët apo mbretërit orthodhoksë.

Si përfundim do të doniin të shtonin që pyetjes së Shën Pavlit drejtuar Efesianëve: "A e morrët Shpirtin e Shenjtë" të mos i përgjigjemi me një po formale, por t'i drejtojme vetes disa pyetje të tjera. Çfarë kam bërë unë me dhuratën e Shpirtit të Shenjtë? A e kam mbajtur pastër tempullin? A e ndjej unë praninë e Shpirtit në jetën time? A përpiqem unë ta ushqej e ta zhvilloj farën e Shpirtit? Le t'i përgjigjet personalisht çdo i mirosur këtyre pyetjeve.

----------


## i krishteri

te lutem shkruaj sa me shume dhe shkurter qe te mund te lexojme se kur jane te gjata largojne njerezit..mos ma merr per keq por sepse nuk dua qe njerezit te hyjne dhe te dalin duke mos lexuar..
-----------------------------

Pagezimi ne Frymen e Shenjte eshte Biblike..nje gje e keqe qe ka ndodhur eshte se, Pagezimi i Frymes se Shenjte nga disa Bashkesi(Kisha) eshte ekzagjeruar dhe eshte trasformuar jashte mase dhe per kete fakt shume bashkesi (Kisha)te tjera te krishtere, e mohojne pagezimin e Frymes se Shenjte. Duhet te jete masa e duhur dhe jo ekzagjerimi. 

me respekt i krishteri!!!

----------


## Albo

i krishteri, lexoi ato qe kam shkruajtur me lart dhe mundohu se mos gjesh "ekzagjerimet" apo "tranformimet" qe ti i quan me siper. Mesimet e Kishes Orthodokse i kane rezistuar shekujve, kurse mesimet e shume prej jush e kane zanafillen ne mendjen tuaj.

Albo

----------


## Jesushaus

Albo,

I Krishteri e kishte fjalen per pagezimin biblik ne Frymen e Shenjte, pagezim qe vjen nga Perendia dhe jo nga njerezit. Mbase s'ke degjuar ndonjehere, por ajo qe ndodhi ne veprat e apostujve, ndodh edhe sot, sepse Zoti ishte, eshte dhe do te jete gjithmone njesoj. Nese Ai premton dicka, nuk e ndryshon mendimin e vet. Ai ka premtuar pagezimin ne Frymen e Shenjte dhe e ka dhene. Ata qe besojne me te vertete ne Fjalen e Perendise e perjetojne edhe sot kete.


44 Ndërsa Pjetri ende po i thoshte këto fjalë, Fryma e Shenjtë zbriti mbi të gjithë ata që po e dëgjonin fjalën.

45 Dhe të gjithë besimtarët që ishin të rrethprerë, të cilët kishin ardhur me Pjetrin, u mrekulluan që dhurata e Frymës se Shenjtë u shpërnda edhe mbi johebrenjtë,

46 sepse i dëgjonin duke folur gjuhë të tjera dhe duke madhëruar Perëndinë. Atëherë Pjetri filloi të thotë:

47 ``A mund ta ndalojë dikush ujin, që të mos pagëzohen këta që kanë marrë Frymën e Shenjtë pikërisht si ne?``.

Veprat 10


6 Dhe, kur Pali vuri duart mbi ta, Fryma e Shenjtë zbriti mbi ta dhe ata folën në gjuhë të tjera dhe profetizuan.

Veprat 19



Zoti te bekofte!!
Jezusi te do!!

----------


## Albo

Jesushaus, ti me solle 2 episode ne Bibel, me fjale te nxjerra jashte nje konteksti. Une me lart te kam sjellje me dhjetra citime te Bibles per cdo rit kishtar.

Mos beni te paditurin se i vjen rende Perendise.

Albo

----------


## Seminarist

Shpjegimi qe ka dhen' Albo, per nje qe lexon me vemendje, natyrisht, eshte mese i sakte, kuptohet, pasi eshte edhe mesimi Kishtar.

Por kjo pyetje edhe ceshtje, edhe pergjigja qe kerkohet ne kete teme, duhet pare edhe ne kontekstin historik, packa se pytja i drejtohet "Biblistave", pasi ne vetvete ajo edhe po shqyrtohet.

Dmth, fjalen e kam se nder protestante, ideja e te pagezuarit me Frymen e Shenjte, per me teper qe Bibla flet jo gjeresisht per ate, pervec tregimit tek Veprat, ka lindur nje pikepyetje te madhe persa i perket realizimit te saj, aq sa ne mesjeten protestante, nga percarja ne percarje e nga mesimi ne mesim, protestantizmi mberriti deri tek levizja "Pentakostale", e cila levizje sfidoi madje  vete te gjithe boten e atehershme tradicionale protestante, duke aluduar se jo vetem katoliket apo ortodoksit, rrjedhimisht, por edhe vete protestantet, ne fund te fundit, si Luterianet, Kalvinistet etj, nuk ka se si te kene qene te krishtere biblik perderisa nuk njohin perjetim PERSONAL te pagezimit ne Fryme, gje qe sipas shumices se tyre, duhet te rezultoje ne gjohe te panjohura, qe ne fakt nuk jane vecse gjuhe te pamarrura vesht.


Qe nga ajo kohe, u be nje rremuje e madhe debatesh nder protestante, debate qe vazhdojne deri sot e kesaj dite, e qe shkojne deri aty, sa per shembull, tju them, Pentikostalet e Shqiperise, Tiranes, qe vijne nga ata te vendeve Skandinave, kryesisht, Suedise, me pastorin Dan, nuk do te pranonin qe te grumbulloheshin me bashkesite e tjera ungjillore, ne raste festash kryesore, si krishtlindje etj, ose me keq, as qe do te merrnin pjese ne organizaten mbareprotestante te shqiperise, emri i se ciles nuk me kujtohet, sepse sipas pentikostalit Dan, protestantet e tjere perderisa nuk e njohin pagezimin ne Frymen e Shenjte ne formen e gjuheve te panjohura, nuk jane te krishtere.


Pra, kjo eshte nje lloj kornize historike qe po i bej une, qe eshte ngrejtur tek protestantet per shkak te VARFERISE qe ata kane ne kuptimin e plote Biblik te gjerave, qe ka rezultuar ne izolimin qe i kane bere ata Shkrimit te Shenjte jashte kontekstit historik te Jetes se Trupit te Krishtit, Kishes, nder keto dymije vjecare.


Sic e shpjegon edhe Albo, Kisha ortodokse, nuk e mohon pagezimin ne Frymen e Shenjte, prandaj ka edhe ate qe e quan Mirosje, por ajo meson se perjetimi i pagezimit ne Fryme, nuk ka pse te jete i njellojte me ate qe lexojme tek Veprat, dmth nuk ka pse medoemos te flitet ne gjuhe te panjohura, ashtu sic nuk ka pse te bie termet, apo gjuhe flake tendezura.

Marrja e Zbuleses edhe perjetimi i saj ka qene UNIK nder Apostojt, e shume gjera qe atyre u kane ndodhur, nuk jane pare me te ndodhin ne po ate mase e sasi, pas kohes se tyre, duke filluar qe ne brezin e dyte pas tyre, sic jane gjuhet e panjohura etj.

Ajo qe ka rendesi, eshte se Fryma ne po ate force, me po ate rendesi, edhe per te njejtin qellim, zbret tek secili besimtar, qe ne momentin e pagezimit me uje, e forcohet ne mirosje.

Uji nuk eshte vecse nje paraqitje fizike e frymes. Uji eshte baza e jetes bilogjike, ashtu sikur eshte fryma per trupin. Uji eshte jetedhenes, sikurse fryma.

Jo me kot, tek gjeneza, Fryma levizte *mbi ujerat*, e jo me kot festohet nga kisha, festa e shenjterimit te ujrave...

po le te shohim disa citate nga shkrimi i albos qe nuk duan koment:




> "Misteri i Mirosjes kryhet menjëherë mbas atij të Pagëzimit."
> 
> 
> "*Kryerësi i misterit*, peshkopi apo prifti lyen me Miron e Shenjtë të porsapagëzuarin, duke bërë shenjën e Kryqit në vetull dhe në sytë, në hundë, në buzë, në të dy veshët, në kraharor dhe në duart e këmbët; dhe *në çdo lyerje thotë: "Vula e dhuratës të Shpirtit të Shenjtë"*."
> 
> "Etër të tjerë të Kishës e quajnë mirosjen "Vulë", "Vulë shpirtërorë", "Vulë e jetës së pasosur", "Konfirmim", "Përsosje", "Kulmim", etj."
> 
> 
> "Misteri i Mirosjes shenjtëron organet e ndijimit, d. m. th., të parët, të dëgjuarit, të prekurit, shijimin dhe nuhatjen. Vula e Shpirtit të Shenjtë është "firma" e Perëndisë në krijesën e Tij të re. Ashtu si një artist mbasi përfundon një tabllo të bukur vë nënshkrimin e tij në të, ashtu edhe Perëndia na vulos, vë nënshkrimin e Tij mbi ne mbas pagëzimit për të treguar që ne jemi krijesa e Tij e re."
> ...




Keto edhe te gjitha referimet nga Eterit, qe mund ti shihni vete, shpjegojne fare mire e qarte domethenien e pagezimit ne nje menyre krejtesisht biblike., per ata qe duan te kuptojne!

----------


## Jesushaus

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Jesushaus, ti me solle 2 episode ne Bibel, me fjale te nxjerra jashte nje konteksti. Une me lart te kam sjellje me dhjetra citime te Bibles per cdo rit kishtar.
> 
> Mos beni te paditurin se i vjen rende Perendise.
> 
> Albo*


Hi Albo,

une nuk i njoh ritet tuaja kishtare, sepse s'kam qene asnjehere ne nje kishe orthodokse. Dhe per mometin nuk kam shume kohe te lexoj shkrime aq te gjata. Une te solla disa shembuj nga Bibla, sa per sqarim, se per cfare e kishte fjalen i Krishteri. Per tu marre me kete teme per mua nuk eshte momenti, sepse jam shume i zene. Do vije koha qe mund te flasim gjere e gjate duke pasur edhe pjesemarrjen e disa te tjereve qe shkruajne ne forum, qe per momentin nuk kane kohen a duhur. Nje lloj sqarimi, nga kendveshtrimi i vone bizantin, ta ka dhene Seminaristi, si gjithmone i ve kapak gjerave, sepse flet ne emer te "eterve". Une kam materiale qe vertetojne qe edhe te ashtequajturit "eter", kane perjetuar kete lloj pagezimi duke folur ne gjuhe te panjohura. Biles ka te dhena qe kjo keto gjera kane ndodhur deri ne shekullin e 4-ert. Keto gjera nuk mund te spjegohen me goje, por duhen perjetuar. Une i kam perjetuar dhe i perjetoj si dhe shume te krishtere qe shkruajne ne kete forum. Perendia eshte i njejti Ai qe ka qene. Dhe Pali i kushton disa kapituj ketyre gjerave shih tek 1. Korintasve. Pra nuk ka sesi te jete gje unike, sic tha Seminaristi. Do te vije nje kohe qe sdo te jene me, kur Fryma e Shenjte do te hiqet nga toka, kur te mbaroje era e hirit. Por sa te jete periudha e hirit, keto gjera do te ndodhin gjithmone.

Te lutem per mirekuptin qe smund te thellohem per momentin ne kete teme. Pas rreth nje muaji mund te kemi mundesine te diskutojme. Sepse nuk ka kuptim te shkruash dhe s'merr pergjigje, ose merr nje pergjigje sa per te kaluar rradhen sic ka ndodhur deri tani.


*9 Dhe përmbi tokë mos thirrni askënd atë tuaj, sepse vetëm një është Ati juaj, ai që është në qiej.
Mateu 23* 

Zoti me ty!!!

----------


## Seminarist

Juve duhet ta lexoni Librin (e vjedhur) me mire, sepse po ai liber tek 1Kor 14:5, thote tjeter gje mbi te qenit At!

----------


## Jesushaus

Libri eshte i Perendise, dhe Perendia ia ka dhene te gjitheve. Kisha juaj e ka fshehur me qindra vjet, qe te mos dine njerezit e thjeshte per Zotin, biles ata qe donin ta perkthenin ne shqip kete Liber te mrekulluaeshem u helmuan nga popet mjekerrgjate greke. Nese quan vjedhje, ate qe ne kemi gjetur te Verteten ne ate liber, ta them qe e kemi vjedhur, e kemi vjedhur nga duart e dikujt qe nuk donte qe njerezit te shohin driten, por te mbeten ne erresire.
Kjo eshte vepra qe djalli ka bere me anen tuaj.

Ju quani shpesh "eter" disa nga besimtaret e pare. Dhe une shkruajta kete vetem per sqarim, se kush quhet Ate.

Ajo qe shkruhet ne kap. 14 vargu 5, ndodh edhe sot e kesaj dite. Ne kishen ku une shkoj ndodh. Sepse eshte i njejti Zoti i para 2000 vjeteve, dhe i njejti Fryme. Lexo Adversus Haereses te vella Ireneut, ku ai tregon sesi tregon qe shume vellezer flasin ne gjuhe te panjohura dhe qe kane dhuntine e profecise.

kur te kem kohe do te te dergoj tekstet origjinale

Te pershendes
Zoti te bekofte!!

----------

